
Split Brain, Undivided Consciousness? (2017) - monort
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2017/01/31/split-brain-consciousness/
======
kuwze
Semi-related, here is a really interesting article: "Unexplained communication
between brain hemispheres without corpus callosum"(2011)[0]. The article also
references the electromagnetic theory of consciousness[1].

[0]: [http://www.kurzweilai.net/unexplained-communication-
between-...](http://www.kurzweilai.net/unexplained-communication-between-
brain-hemispheres-without-corpus-callosum)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_theories_of_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_theories_of_consciousness)

~~~
monort
Interesting, I didn't know about agenesis of the corpus callosum. Why are all
split-brain experiments use patients with surgically removed callosum and not
this people with a rare, but still frequent defect?

